# Finley, the 9-week old Standard Poodle



## BrandonR (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is Finley, our standard poodle. He's going to be 9-weeks old this Sunday. He is our first puppy together, though we have both had dogs growing up. Neither I nor my fianceé like the super-groomed poodle styles, so we are going to be keeping him fairly untrimmed. 

I'm glad I found this forum to help us with training Finley and other issues or questions that may arise.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

How sweet!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Cuteness overload! What a face... I love the white chest/tummy...he is darling. Love to get me some puppy breath and puppy kisses. Nothing better (except baby kisses and yes even baby slobber!)


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

He is adorable.. I look forward to seeing picture of him as he grows! I love standard poodles.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Awwww so cute! I love the innocent expression


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

What a cute pup! I love the color pattern. Nice photograph, too.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

What a cutie! I'm a fan of 'untrimmed' (but neat) looking poodles as well. The typical 'show dog' cut just looks kinda funky to me.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Eek! I love standards. I've had on in my life for the past 9 years. He's the sweetest, most loving boy and I'm moving this summer to be closer to him (he was my 17th bday present but has lived with my parents since I moved away for college...he's well loved). He really is their dog but I love him so much that I'm hoping to bring home a standard of my own next spring.

Keep us posted on how it goes. They are seriously smart, funny, amazing dogs.


----------



## BrandonR (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will be posting updated photos as Finley gets older. He is our first standard poodle, which we chose because of my fianceés(Aimee) allergies, and we are having fun raising him. Photos shouldn't be in shortage as Aimee is a pro-photographer!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Brandon, more photos are needed NOW.  Come on, have a heart. He is so cute, that the one(s) you posted on this thread are just not enough!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

How cute is he?? <3 I want to snuggle him!


----------



## HarleysMomy1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness what a very good looking puppy!!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Aww what a sweetheart. 

You may find that the unclipped coat is a lot harder to upkeep in the future, ESPECIALLY during the puppy coat change (mats mats and more mats!)

More pictures please!


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Ohh what a sweetie! Welcome to the forum Finley!

LOOK AT THAT FACE! omg I wanna hug and kiss your puppy lol.

Nice clear photo too!


----------



## BrandonR (Apr 11, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Brandon, more photos are needed NOW.  Come on, have a heart. He is so cute, that the one(s) you posted on this thread are just not enough!!!


Haha, okay okay! Here are a few more of Finley.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

He is so cute!! I love the first pic. It looks like he's saying "Guuuuys. Come one, enough with the pictures!"

What color are his eyes? They look light but it could just be the way the light is hitting them.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the last one...he looks so manly, strutting his stuff...


----------



## BrandonR (Apr 11, 2010)

meghf said:


> He is so cute!! I love the first pic. It looks like he's saying "Guuuuys. Come one, enough with the pictures!"
> 
> What color are his eyes? They look light but it could just be the way the light is hitting them.


His eyes are a hazel color.


----------

